# What do you look for in commissions?



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

If you are going to pay someone to sculpt, paint, or draw your betta..what do you look for in the artist's work?

I am toying with the idea of doing some betta paintings on canvas panels, depending on how the painting of my betta turns out. I am just wondering if it would even be worth it. I can provide a picture of my sample as soon as I am done.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I look to see how much it looks like the real betta. I see a lot of old commissions where the beta doesn't... well it isn't the right shape, and that's a big turn off. I guess I should say anatomy and also I want the coloring to be the same ans to transition as opposed to scratchy coloured pencil


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Like this person (not picking on them but) I like the first pic, not the 2nd (bad color) or 3rd (just very generic)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=318322


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the picture of the painting of my own Betta. It is on a 6x8 Canvas Panel, done in acrylic, and the picture was taken with my phone so not the best quality.









And here is the Betta to compare coloring.

















This is the first painting I've done and I know of what I would like to improve on but I am wondering what others think. After finals & Christmas I may offer a free Betta portrait just to practice - if anyone is even interested.


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry about the rotation of the picture...it was horizontal on my photobucket :roll:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

If the betta was larger and with more detail I'd go for a commission. I care more about the betta than the backround


----------

